# QE2 Scraped ?



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

The new owners now want to Scrap the QE2, they can't afford to refit her (MAD) (MAD) 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2009/02/15/qe2-could-be-scraped-because-of-credit-crunch-115875-21124410/

Ian


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I am not surprised. I said from day one this was a bad idea. If they wanted a hotel, then build a new one in her image or something.

If she cannot preserved in her true image, then scrap her. Her present owners would have ruined her anyway by cutting off her funnel. It is like cutting off a persons head and expecting them to look the same.

Bring her home.

David


----------



## David Wilcockson (Jul 10, 2005)

Well if the Dubai Royal Family can`t afford a re-fit we really are in trouble, still it`s not too far from there to Alang!
Cheers,
David


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*QE2 Scraped*



Pompeyfan said:


> I am not surprised. I said from day one this was a bad idea. If they wanted a hotel, then build a new one in her image or something.
> 
> If she cannot preserved in her true image, then scrap her. Her present owners would have ruined her anyway by cutting off her funnel. It is like cutting off a persons head and expecting them to look the same.
> 
> ...


 Bring her home?? My God,I've heard of some daft ideas but that takes the biscuit. The ship has had her day. Remember her as she was.


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

sickening how often this happens to some of the worlds finest ships.

i was talking to a former coxwain of the R.Y. Britannia recently.

he told me her colour scheme has now been altered and other structural changes made which changed her entirely.

he spent 11 of his 22 years in the R.N. aboard her, and was disgusted.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

duquesa said:


> Bring her home?? My God,I've heard of some daft ideas but that takes the biscuit. The ship has had her day. Remember her as she was.


Well, if Tim Yarwood, chairman of the QE2 Consortium has his way, she would come back to Southampton as a museum and hotel. Whether that would work of course in today's credit crunch I do not know.

Daft idea?. Well, try telling that to the thousands of people who turned out on a bitterly cold dark evening to see her leave. They came from all over the country to Southampton, lined the shores all the way down Southampton Water, and all along the north side of the Isle of Wight from Cowes to Bembridge. On top of that were hundreds upon hundreds of small boats, and ferries fully booked weeks in advance. And remember, it was *dark*

I am sure that every one of those who braved the cold evening would have wanted to see QE2 stay in this country. There were even people on St Catherine's Down where the ship was way off St Catherine's point and but a dot of light.

She may or may not have been a success over here as a museum. The novelty may have worn off, and ended up as a rusting hulk. In such cir***stances I would rather see her scrapped and remember her as she was.

However, I don't think that any of those who went out on that cold night to say goodbye would have thought it a daft idea if she was kept here as a museum/hotel. Cunard, would have had no sentiments as they accepted the £50 million from Dubai instead of the bid from the QE2 consortium who would have kept her in her present glory.

David


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Look on the bright side, Wilkinson-sword QE2 specials could be a top selling brand ans help the company out of the recession.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 3, 2007)

Don't know what the fuss is about - if you go to the Mirror article, they are just carrying out routine maintenance and giving her a 'scrape' (Whatever happened to proof readers !!(Jester) )

Mike


----------



## McCloggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, it is very sad when a ship like the QE2 ends up as scrap but what are the realistic alternatives - apart from conversion to some "theme park" hotel which may not be what some people want either.

If the UK consortium can raise the cash then fair play to them but we should also look at the existing, just as deserving historic ships (including warships) in the UK that are rotting away and are struggling for money.

Realistically the questions of could the UK consortium fund the ship properly over a long term period and are there enough interested people who would pay to support the operation be asked. 

Even if there was enough money and enough people you can be certain that it would be at the expense of some other equally deserving preservation cause.

McC


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

The title of this thread is "Scraped" not Scrapped........ so nothing to worry about.

Try using your computer's spilling chocker


----------



## Stevo (Aug 21, 2005)

Well a static ship is as good as a dead ship so if they can operate her in a functional role then scrap is the best thing. I was one of those who witnessed the ships departure that cold November night but I won't be calling for her return.


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Chris Isaac said:


> The title of this thread is "Scraped" not Scrapped........ so nothing to worry about.
> 
> Try using your computer's spilling chocker


Well I just thought it would catch your eye (Jester) (Jester)


----------



## duquesa (Aug 31, 2006)

*QE2 Scraped*

Or Scrapped. Those goods souls turned out to say goodbye!!! Times have changed. There is not enough cash in anybodys pot to bring 40 year old ships back. If things continue the way they are heading, we'll be lucky if we can preserve a coracle.


----------



## sizer1965 (Sep 11, 2006)

If the owners that operate the old Queen Mary, in long beach can keep an historic vessel preserved albeit as an hotel. Then it's not to hard to believe that this could happen in Britain, i have said before elsewhere on SN, that there is plenty of ex-naval ship's preserved in the uk, like HMS Belfast and HMS Victory, but next to nothing of our once great merchant fleet.

Maybe it's time for someone like Richard Branson's Virgin empire, to take a day off from trying to own, operate or rule eveything on planet earth, and buy the QE 2 for the nation. Or should everything thats past it's working usefulness just be destroyed?.
Regards
Mark


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

The subtle but very distinct difference between 'scraped' and 'scrapped' may have caused confusion here, but it is interesting that the original 'Daily Mirror' article used the wrong word in its own headline. We all have to accept that the best of newspapers use general purpose journalists to write items that really require someone with relevant, specialist knowledge hence the frequent use of 'boat' for 'ship', 'tanker' for 'container ship' etc.
A spell checker would not help here since 'scrape' and 'scrap' are both valid, but very different words.
Doubtless the years of teaching phonetic spelling in our schools are at last producing results - admittedly confusing rubbish, but still results.
Ian


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Lifeboat1721 said:


> Well I just thought it would catch your eye (Jester) (Jester)


Nice one (Thumb)


----------



## voyagerx1 (Jan 21, 2009)

So many ships gone but not forgotten. QE2 was not on my favourite for crews list and I signed on the Windsor Castle rather than her but we can't save everything, no money and no room, sorry but thats the way I see it, just like old aircraft or Steam trains, oldtimer cars and motorcycles, They all live on as long as there are people who remember them...
RIP QE2


----------



## voyagerx1 (Jan 21, 2009)

*QE2 Scrapped*



McCloggie said:


> Yes, it is very sad when a ship like the QE2 ends up as scrap but what are the realistic alternatives - apart from conversion to some "theme park" hotel which may not be what some people want either.
> 
> If the UK consortium can raise the cash then fair play to them but we should also look at the existing, just as deserving historic ships (including warships) in the UK that are rotting away and are struggling for money.
> 
> ...


Had to be said and I whole heartedly agree, we can't save ourselves or the creatures of this earth, ships come and ships go but they are alive in our memories, untill that fades away....once again RIP QE2


----------



## Chouan (Apr 20, 2006)

Perhaps they could divert some of the millions from the RAF Vulcan to help save her?
Or, if she *really* meant anything to the thousands of people who waved her off from Southampton they could have a quick whip round, that should raise a few quid, just a thought ......


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Look at the apathy toward preserving the Cutty Sark to find the answer. 
Too many old relics of the past too little real interest and too little money to save them.

Bob


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

> Too many old relics of the past


Yeah ....... most of them in here .......(Jester) (Jester)


----------

